# What oil should i use?



## Pg-Getta1.8 (Jun 27, 2006)

Delete because u guys suck


----------



## AudiSportA4 (Mar 3, 2002)

You really need to know the oil temp to know the visc. Generally, 5w-40 is speced for the condition of excess temps up to +225 to + 230f or so. Normal stock engines, even turbos like 1.8t can be driven hard on 5w-30 synth. A BT and fuel programme will likely drive up oil temps, so you need a thicker oil, but not too thick for how cold your climate is. 

Use 5w-40 for now, monitor oil temps and do a UOA to see how metallic wear is. My buddy's Edge 5w-30 UOA in 1.8t was great.... 










If you can use 5w-30, it's especially good for winter. Mobil 1 High Miles line is pretty awesome, higher additive levels and it's bended thick in all grades. The M1 10w-30 HM is particularly good if starting temps stay above +10f. There are other options, but I like to buy jug oil when possible. What's your climate and typical drive length. Also, do you know your oil temps?


----------



## Pg-Getta1.8 (Jun 27, 2006)

idk my oil temps. I have a gauge just haven't got around to hooking it up. I am throwing codes for my engine running hot. If u search my name u will see the vag report


----------



## AudiSportA4 (Mar 3, 2002)

Long Island climate is better than Upstate! Although it is kind of thick for super-cold duty, 5w-40 will be ok for cold and a thick 40 at the supposed operating temp of +100c. If your oil temps rise above that 40 weight still has enough thickness to do the job. 

This chart should demonstrate.... 











http://www.widman.biz/English/Calculators/Graph.html 

You see as you exceed +100c, 5w-40 thins below it's labeled 40 weight visc of 14 to 15cSt but stays above the visc necessary to protect the engine, 8 to 9 cSt until +125 to +130c. So, you see how actual oil temps determine the visc of the oil you need to put in. 10 to 12 cSt at operating temp is ideal visc, which is a 30 weight at +100c. Exceed +100c and you need a thicker oil to compensate. 

Also, starting temps determine what "W rating" you will need for cold cranking and decent cold flow to your turbo. Look over the visc calc and the rest of the site. 

A easy to find 5w-40 is Shell Rotella T. iirc, Advance Auto has it $19/G now. W*M has it as well. You can also try the M1 10w-30 Hi-Miles, keep an eye on oil temps. Both are super-oils in their own right. Don't fall into the trap of thinking you need Euro oils. We get cheap and good oils made in USA, w00t!


----------



## Pg-Getta1.8 (Jun 27, 2006)

AudiSportA4 said:


> Long Island climate is better than Upstate! Although it is kind of thick for super-cold duty, 5w-40 will be ok for cold and a thick 40 at the supposed operating temp of +100c. If your oil temps rise above that 40 weight still has enough thickness to do the job.
> 
> This chart should demonstrate....
> 
> ...


 Dude i owe u one. Im going to rock the m1 5w-40


----------



## AudiSportA4 (Mar 3, 2002)

Be aware the M1 5w-40 jugs are only 4q, not 5q.


----------



## Pg-Getta1.8 (Jun 27, 2006)

yup. i only buy qts, well my job lol....


----------



## TechMeister (Jan 7, 2008)

Unfortunately U.S. Mobil oil formulations aren't well suited for VW engines. The only Mobil 1 oil that should be used in a VW engine is the 0W-40 Euro formula. There are however quite a few VW approved 5w-40 oils that will serve you well. These VW approved oils are available from a variety of sources including ECS Tuning, German Auto Parts, Autohaus AZ, etc. Use a VW approved 0W-40 or 5W-40 oil and OE quality Mann, Mahle, etc. oil filter and you will be providing the proper engine oil lubrication that your engine requires.


----------



## AudiSportA4 (Mar 3, 2002)

Really, HOW are the Mobil 1 High Miles oils "unsuitable? Remember, they do carry the ACEA A5 and A3 certifications. Mobil 1 TDT 5w-40 is routinely used by VAG owners with excellent UOAs. 

Tell us HOW they are unsuitable.


----------



## gehr (Jan 28, 2004)

You REALLY care lot about this crap don't you!?!?:what: 

I hope your job has something to do with selling oil or engineering or fluid dynamics or consulting with engine manufacturers......otherwise bud, you have a lot of useless information and a passion for a product that isn't really that hard to make a purchasing decision for! :screwy:


----------



## AudiSportA4 (Mar 3, 2002)

At least my job doesn't require a name tag.


----------



## gehr (Jan 28, 2004)

Ya, I don't know why the hospital wants everyone to wear one!


----------



## AudiSportA4 (Mar 3, 2002)

AudiSportA4 said:


> Really, HOW are the Mobil 1 High Miles oils "unsuitable? Remember, they do carry the ACEA A5 and A3 certifications. Mobil 1 TDT 5w-40 is routinely used by VAG owners with excellent UOAs.
> 
> Tell us HOW they are unsuitable.


----------



## gehr (Jan 28, 2004)

Now you seem to be arguing with yourself.......you even roll your eyes to your own quote!!! :laugh:


----------



## Pg-Getta1.8 (Jun 27, 2006)

both u bitches get out of here


----------



## AudiSportA4 (Mar 3, 2002)

gehr said:


> Ya, I don't know why the hospital wants everyone to wear one!


I guess it's hard for the staff to remember all your names. :screwy:


----------



## gehr (Jan 28, 2004)

I only have one name!  



:laugh:


----------



## harmankardon35 (Sep 16, 2009)

:laugh:


----------



## AudiSportA4 (Mar 3, 2002)

Deleting posts and otherwise responding to the morons gives them both the satisfaction of destroying that which they are unable to create, as well as the attention they so desperately require. 

It's one of the unfortunate characteristics of VW Vortex, people with actual knowledge and understanding of topics are subjected to the clown party of nobodies who have yet to master any automotive skills. 

These pathetic souls need to grow up and get a life.


----------



## gehr (Jan 28, 2004)

Hahahahaha:laugh:


----------



## jebglx (Jul 13, 2000)

ok...i don't give a **** who started this fight btwn you two guys nor do i care to go back over the history.

you gehr, audisportA4 are put on warning NOW that if you **** up any more topics in this forum, you will be banned from this forum. if it spills out into the other forums, you will be banned from the whole site.

LAST WARNING


----------

